
Google boss shows off iPhone - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Google+boss+shows+off+iPhone/2100-1041_3-6192452.html?tag=nefd.pop
======
volida
until iPhone becomes an every-day-use phone, Nokia and other big players will
have already use multitouch screens in their proven brands...iPhone will fail
for the same reasons Apple failed to compete with Windows....Apple should take
some history lessons...

